# Heat press, clear film becomes crusty :(



## deemama (Mar 18, 2011)

Need major help  I just started using heat transfer film, before I just used Iron-On heat transfer vinyl--which was much more simple, but costly.

Now that I have a heat-press and I purchased vinyl from SUBLIPRINTUSA. When I press the vinyl, the clear film becomes crusty after I release the heat press and the vinyl doesn't necessarily stick either?

Please, I need advice.

Mahalo Nui


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never had it be crusty. Too much heat or pressure maybe? Is your press really at the desired heat? Just because the readout says the right temp, your platen may be hotter. Go to auto supply store and get a heat temp gun.


----------

